
Regarding the Verizon and 'iPhone Lite' Rumors - tvon
http://daringfireball.net/2009/05/verizon_iphone_rumors
======
larrykubin
Summary: Apple will try to expand the iPhone's market share. To do this, they
will consider working with other carriers and creating different models of the
product. One model will have more features and one will have less. When will
this happen? Not sure, but it could happen this year or next.

Very informative!

------
cubicle67
Yes, it's true that Apple forked the original iPod into two models, with the
smaller of the two going on to sell in large numbers, but I'm pretty sure that
wont be the case with the iPhone.

